# Cougar pics



## oneadam12 (Feb 13, 2008)

These are from a guy in Omak, Washington. The pictures were taken from his kitchen onto his patio deck. The critter was watching his little kids playing on the kitchen floor!


----------



## Locoweed (Feb 13, 2008)

*The Real Story*

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/patiomountainlion.asp


----------



## oneadam12 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool, would have never thought to check that out. Good pics anyway though huh?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 13, 2008)

I would of had to buy a door the next day. After sending the kids into another room, that door would have been blown clean off the hinges.


----------



## country boy (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics my ole boss had one of this for a pet until it got out of the cage one day and shook up his neighbers pretty good .


----------



## goatchin (Feb 15, 2008)

not quite sure i would have grabbed a camera first thing, it woulda been second...the first woulda been the gun outta the cabinet. 

If a predator (and of that size and power) decides to come on my porch, its gonna be found on that porch the next morning. An over curious and non-fearing predator (coyote, fox, cougar, mtn. lion, whatever) is no good anywhere, they end up causing problems-ask the coyotes that come within shotgun range of the cow barn


----------



## olyman (Feb 16, 2008)

iowa dnr--right!!!!!!!!!!! bobcats found dead in iowa--and the dnr refuses to believe it---what they do??? come flying in on a strong gust of wind--idiot educated fools---wish some of them lived in the country--and them or their kids would get nailed by one--course then they would have to be killed!!!!!!!! sheesh


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 17, 2008)

The three Ss, shoot, shovel, shut up


----------



## olyman (Feb 17, 2008)

got that right mad---but my point is that the useless dnr types in nearly every state deny it---


----------



## country boy (Feb 17, 2008)

olyman said:


> iowa dnr--right!!!!!!!!!!! bobcats found dead in iowa--and the dnr refuses to believe it---what they do??? come flying in on a strong gust of wind--idiot educated fools---wish some of them lived in the country--and them or their kids would get nailed by one--course then they would have to be killed!!!!!!!! sheesh



Here in se iowa the dnr opened a season for bobcats . Bobcats have been in this area for quite some time .


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 17, 2008)

olyman said:


> got that right mad---but my point is that the useless dnr types in nearly every state deny it---



Yep, they are here in the northeast. DNR was even provided with hair and feces samples..............


----------



## bushinspector (Feb 18, 2008)

Interesting , Same pictures but the location was Watonga OK. It must be one fast cougar!!!!


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ooops, different kind of cougar....


----------



## oneadam12 (Feb 18, 2008)

bushinspector said:


> Interesting , Same pictures but the location was Watonga OK. It must be one fast cougar!!!!



Nah. Locoweed posted a link to snopes up at the top of the page.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 18, 2008)

*Loco is Loco*

Locoweed:

Homer taught us; "*Any recounting of events is to expand gracefully over time*."

***********************

I thank you to not interrupt again.


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 18, 2008)

country boy said:


> Here in se iowa the dnr opened a season for bobcats . Bobcats have been in this area for quite some time .



Yep, i think he confusing cougar, mountain lion, puma, etc with a bobcat. Bobcats are usually about 20-40 lbs i believe. Cougars, well they are much, much bigger.


----------



## goblin (Feb 18, 2008)

Although the 'details' were debunked on the snopes page, the fact remains that the pictures are actually of a wild cougar right outside a guy picture window door in Wyoming, apparently.

I agree that when they come that close, and appear to be that unafraid of humans, it's time to break out the hardware with the _other type_ of 'automated flash'.

I don't particularly relish having to look over my shoulder for a 100+ lb kitty cat when I'm outside, particularly at night. (They primarily attack from behind, by the way, and go for the neck/head area.)


----------



## country boy (Feb 18, 2008)

goblin said:


> Although the 'details' were debunked on the snopes page, the fact remains that the pictures are actually of a wild cougar right outside a guy picture window door in Wyoming, apparently.
> 
> I agree that when they come that close, and appear to be that unafraid of humans, it's time to break out the hardware with the _other type_ of 'automated flash'.
> 
> I don't particularly relish having to look over my shoulder for a 100+ lb kitty cat when I'm outside, particularly at night. (They primarily attack from behind, by the way, and go for the neck/head area.)



I agree with you 100% chances of a bobcat or cougar attack on a adult human is very very minimal . If one of these animals do get that close as what is seen in the pictures more than likely it is rabid or has some other illness and need to be taken down. You can call me crazy if you want but bobcats in this area may even be a benifit for the deer population problem, i myself beleive that maybe the dnr may have something to do with bobcats being in this area? I have never heard of any problems that have occured from these creatures dealing with livestock or people in this area. And personally i am not one to shoot and kill any animal just for the amusment of it just my personal beleives.


----------



## A. Stanton (Feb 18, 2008)

A cougar won't bother you, if you don't bother them.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 18, 2008)

"A cougar won't bother you, if you don't bother them."

That is not an absolute fact.
While rare, they do attack humans who 'are minding their own business' by doing things like jogging down a trail while the cougar lays in wait.


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 18, 2008)

*livestock*

I have no problem with disposing of those 'try the veal' cats either.


----------



## country boy (Feb 18, 2008)

Attacks are very rare.
From1890 through 1990 there were 53 cougar attacks on humans in the U.S. and Canada. Nine of those attacks resulted in 10 human deaths.


----------



## goblin (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, but the attacks have been increasing now that hunting cougar has been against the law here in CA some 15 years or so now. It seems they're eating one or two people a year down in Southern California. Mostly joggers and hikers.

Try telling yourself that cougars 'rarely attack people' when you're way back in the middle of nowhere and come upon a bunch of fresh cougar sign.


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cougars*

Olyman is right. Several years ago a cougar was killed by a car in western Iowa. The DNR had been told on several occasions that there was a cougar in the area and I believe there was even a meeting where people were told that they had nothing to worry about. As for leave them alone and they will leave you alone, just outside of Idaho Springs CO. right next to the freeway there is a small bridge. This bridge is dedicated to a guy who was jogging and was killed by a cougar. Mind you this is just at the outskirts of a pretty good sized town, and right next to interstate 70. As mentioned previously there are some killed every year or so. JR


----------



## A. Stanton (Feb 19, 2008)

When I'm out in the woods walking with my wife, I always tell her: "If I see a bear or cougar, I only have to run faster than you."


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 19, 2008)

jra1100 said:


> Olyman is right. Several years ago a cougar was killed by a car in western Iowa. The DNR had been told on several occasions that there was a cougar in the area and I believe there was even a meeting where people were told that they had nothing to worry about. As for leave them alone and they will leave you alone, just outside of Idaho Springs CO. right next to the freeway there is a small bridge. This bridge is dedicated to a guy who was jogging and was killed by a cougar. Mind you this is just at the outskirts of a pretty good sized town, and right next to interstate 70. As mentioned previously there are some killed every year or so. JR




really, where in western iowa?


----------

